# Looking for musky 10wt



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I posted this in the marketplace but figured it would get more attention. Here being specialized rod.

But I'm looking for a 10 to 12 wt musky rod to start out with this season. I have a reel and some ideas on lines but am gonna weight for rod first. I don't wanna invest to much yet but I have done musky trips and enjoy it a lot I'm just not sure how many opportunities I will get this fall and am on a budget for a while...so would prefer a budget stick for a season or 2.

Thanks you can pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine isnt for sale, but the TFO Mangrove is a heckuva a rod for the money. 10 wt with a 450 grain Rio Outbound Short is a rocket launcher.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Musky on a fly rod? WOW, never even considered the possibility. Love to see some pics. ;-)


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

mangrove ill have to keep that in mind. Im trying to stay around the 200 range if I can. kind of shopping ebay but I don't have a lot of time. water temps are starting to drop and things will start happening if not already. O n yes musky on the fly is very doable especially around here. For me its been the most rewarding fish Ive caught yet. Lets of time and effort put into one fish but the payoff is incredible.

check this video out 



gets me amped everytime


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got a two handed spey for sale- 12'4" 4pc but it's an 8wt. Don't know if that would get er' dun for ya or not.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

lorainfly24 said:


> mangrove ill have to keep that in mind. Im trying to stay around the 200 range if I can. kind of shopping ebay but I don't have a lot of time. water temps are starting to drop and things will start happening if not already. O n yes musky on the fly is very doable especially around here. For me its been the most rewarding fish Ive caught yet. Lets of time and effort put into one fish but the payoff is incredible.
> 
> check this video out
> 
> ...


Any idea who covers the song "troubles" on that video?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Mangrove can be had new for $259 right now.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

The manly deeds do all the songs. There pretty good. 

And I already have an 8wt n 8wt switch rod also thanks for offer though. 

And is there anywhere I could cast a mangrove in the area? Don't know where the closest supplier is? I know bps doesn't carry tfo and pretty sure chagrin don't either. Haven't been to fin feather in Strongsville yet but the one in Milan is all echo. Maybe mad river but don't know if they will let you cast or not either.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fish usa has a 10wt uglystick for $52.00 
http://www.fishusa.com/product/Shakespeare-Ugly-Stik-Big-Water-Fly-Rods-2015


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I just wanted to thank everyone and say Ive purchased a rod. Its a cabelas LSI 10wt 9'. I fished an LSI switch for chrome a little last year and was surprised by it. It was very light and quick and I started to like it. so since cabelas is running 20% off all there name brand gear I went that route for $160. Ill give it a try this fall and put a review on here.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Right on. Go get'em Bro.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

The LSi is actually a nice stick for the money. Had a 9ft 7wt for a while, pretty fast action to it and it paired up nicely when slightly over lined (7wt outbound). Somewhat brittle tho, I ended up snapping two while hauling but cabelas replaced them both times no questions asked. Good luck this fall.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

So I got my LSI 10wt today from cabelas then went to try some lines on it at the local shop. Had a 400grain sonar sink25 on it. with an 10 -12in fly to really get a feel for it. Well it was casting great and actually felt really nice. Until about 15 casts in it broke right in front of the middle feral. I couldn't believe it. So needless to say I returned it permanently and will be getting a different stick. But I figured Id let everyone know just beware I don't think this rod is strong enough to cast really large fly and lines. It punched flies out no problem but it lacks durability. In a away its a good thing it happened there and not out on a lake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you like fly fishing for muskies I would recommend looking in the future for a split bamboo rod. It may wiegh more than graphite but that slow action will allow you to cast a bass bug the size of a hamster into your backing effortlessly. Used to do a lot of river smallmouth fishing as a kid. Used an orvis battenskill 10 wieght fly rod for that.


----------



## FishDude (May 15, 2014)

I throw a 10 Wt Lefty Kreh Signaure Series II...inexpensive but gets the job done fwiw...I throw the big stuff


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the input again. I just went with a redington predator 10wt. I got it new for 200 and have fished a 7wt for 3or 4 years now with no problems and have seen and used the 10wt on st Clair on a all day guide trip throwing very big bugs and figure 8 every cast with no problems either. So hopefully all works out well and gl everyone this fall would love to see a pic thread get rolling on this forum for ohio on the fly musky.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

lorainfly24 said:


> The manly deeds do all the songs. There pretty good.
> 
> And I already have an 8wt n 8wt switch rod also thanks for offer though.
> 
> And is there anywhere I could cast a mangrove in the area? Don't know where the closest supplier is? I know bps doesn't carry tfo and pretty sure chagrin don't either. Haven't been to fin feather in Strongsville yet but the one in Milan is all echo. Maybe mad river but don't know if they will let you cast or not either.


Mad River Outfitters will let you cast any rod they have there - Great group of guys down there if your in the C-bus area


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

lorainfly24 said:


> Thanks for all the input again. I just went with a redington predator 10wt. I got it new for 200 and have fished a 7wt for 3or 4 years now with no problems and have seen and used the 10wt on st Clair on a all day guide trip throwing very big bugs and figure 8 every cast with no problems either. So hopefully all works out well and gl everyone this fall would love to see a pic thread get rolling on this forum for ohio on the fly musky.


Than That's my next next rod for sure as I have several Redington Predators - great sticks for the money- thank you for the feedback


----------

